

Trolling homework questions - bhaumik
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/16226/i-need-a-program-where-the-user-inputs-an-array-of-doubles-and-the-program-outpu

======
icegreentea
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6973010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6973010)

~~~
bhaumik
thanks!

------
lukecampbell
This is one of the most entertaining threads I have ever witnessed.

